# Game-Caption this!!!



## aceofspades

Rules are simple post a goofy picture and other players post funny captions to go with it. 
OK read set GO


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eat more Chicken


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## aceofspades

The cows have come home. Party's over


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Where's the beef?? Says the grandma inside who doesn't see the eager sounds listening outside!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

C






caption this!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Who's got my coffee


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

"Ergh, it's gross. It keeps following me."


----------



## KMitchell36

Just chill axing 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

4seasonsfarm said:


> C
> View attachment 65451
> caption this!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yikes! It's following me!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> "Ergh, it's gross. It keeps following me."


Hey babe!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Busted cat kleptomaniac


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Help guys I'm not Alice!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DogainNigerians

Caption this


----------



## kenzie

Wait, why did we do this again?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

"Please please pleeeeeease let us out! We pwomise we'll be good"


----------



## kenzie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Stop right there now hand over the bacon and no one gets hurt


----------



## CritterCarnival

I solemnly swear...I shall not chase the silly chickens


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

In Jesus name we pray.... AMEN!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A goat version of screw off!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Hahaha you get to clean my shed.


----------



## aceofspades

You can't catch me


----------



## DogainNigerians

This is the new puppy Bubba Gump


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'm not BEGGING...I'm giving you my saddest face because I would love a treat!


----------



## Chadwick

Goat with tongue out....

I'm cuter than you are..pthhhhhhl!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I just want a hug


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

texas traffic jam. Moooooove over coming threw


----------



## Goatzrule

Natural road block


----------



## kenzie

Traffic jam


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

What ever floats you're goat


----------



## kenzie

Goat coming through!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Olly impressed Simon with his Oprah singing.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My gosh look at that doe


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## newgoatgirl

For the Cows... "Hello Maam, have you heard the good word of Jesus Christ?"

For the Mama goat... "SUCCESS! My cloning experiment was a success!! Mwahahahaha"


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

There's a snake in my boot


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DogainNigerians




----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What you looking at??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

I asked you for treats but instead you give me this.


----------



## aceofspades

No I don't want fries with that!!!


----------



## kenzie

(Its a gorilla!)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm bored!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Just getting a little tan


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Goatzrule said:


> Just getting a little tan


Haha an add on- is it time to flip!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey that us me!!!! no seriously you guys that is not a caption!!!!!! I was joking about feeling like a pickle!! thanks ace!! h


Caption....

So lonely, so lonely, so lonely, I'm all aloneeeeeeee!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

human!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Sooo is that food i see there?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm in the spotlight- strike a poze!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

There just not biting


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm not in the mood for pics mom!!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

So after your done posting that picture on Facebook do you want to fish with me?


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## MoKa-Farms

I'm just gonna knock your hat off... you don't need it, right?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What is this old fart doin in my chair!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## Trickyroo

We're going where ! What does neutered mean ?

OR

Do you hear sirens ?


----------



## Goats Rock

What do you mean, "Fix Me"? I am not Broken!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Owner- ok Albert this car is a mess!! Did you do this??

Dog(Albert)- ..............


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## Chadwick

Hey ma, look, I'm dancing on this big goat!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Carefully walk on him and he will never know


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

cowabunga!


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Awesome !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

How much is that goaty in the window?


----------



## Trickyroo

"Gimmie a smooch , you know you want to"


----------



## Trickyroo

Archie and a bit of fuzz


----------



## DLeeB

Duck: I swear I saw a UFO, keep looking! Goat: That's not a UFO, that's a cow!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I'm jst rubbing my butt on the post wbu??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Chadwick

If we move slow by the fence maybe they won't do that jump and fly scary thing they do!


----------



## Goatzrule

Act natural!


----------



## Trickyroo

Picture


----------



## twokidsandafarm

1st pic - Wow, the world looks sooo different when you turn your head like this.
2nd pic - What're you look in' at?
3rd - Please don't stop, I'm loving this!









Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Trickyroo said:


> Picture


1st pic- wassup!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Ok, now we're is the hay?


----------



## Trickyroo

twokidsandafarm said:


> 1st pic - Wow, the world looks sooo different when you turn your head like this.
> 2nd pic - What're you look in' at?
> 3rd - Please don't stop, I'm loving this!
> 
> View attachment 68656
> 
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


Are you coming out yet ?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

twokidsandafarm said:


> 1st pic - Wow, the world looks sooo different when you turn your head like this.
> 2nd pic - What're you look in' at?
> 3rd - Please don't stop, I'm loving this!
> 
> View attachment 68656
> 
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


You can't hide from me!


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## canyontrailgoats

Your tree is ruining my fence...And I don't mean branches are blowing on it


----------



## Trickyroo

That is the best picture I have ever seen !!!!! Hysterical :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Caption: Yuuuummmmmmmm :laugh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nommm nomm nom!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Re-carnation of cookie monster?


----------



## Chadwick

First goat from the three pictures.......do I have chin whiskers to tweeze?


----------



## aceofspades

You knew you're at a Texas Walmart when-----


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey homie


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Goatzrule

My mind life crisis.


----------



## Chadwick

Fords newest model the ford goatchero! Mileage is 10mpf. 

( miles per flake)


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh man , haven't seen one of those in a looooong time  ( Ford )


----------



## Trickyroo

pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man.... It's hard work lookin' this good!


----------



## Trickyroo

pic


----------



## Trickyroo

pic


----------



## Chadwick

First one

I smell someone cookin pie!


----------



## Goatzrule

Last one. 
Step one, how to catch your own chicken.


----------



## Trickyroo

Second one…"whaddya mean I'm adopted"?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Last one... I so desperately want to eat you


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Goatzrule

fifth one.
Sneak attack,


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## GoatyGoatGal

4seasonsfarm said:


> C
> View attachment 65451
> caption this!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Who made this creepy clone of me!?!


----------



## Trickyroo

AWWWWWWWWWWWW 


" Does this ear tag clash with my eyes "


----------



## Goatzrule

I ammm cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Third down of trickyroos- 

Epic staredown: Beak vs. Bark


----------



## Trickyroo

canyontrailgoats said:


> Third down of trickyroos-
> 
> Epic staredown: Beak vs. Bark


Awesome ! :ROFL:


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh!! Spider!!!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Trickyroo

" Your going how fast " ?!


----------



## spidy1

Can I drive?


----------



## Chadwick

Well, it's not green......but it is shaped like a leaf......hmmmm !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

3rd pic... El macho!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Goatzrule

on the last day of the fair last year


----------



## spidy1

This show business is SOOOO exhausting, Don't you think girls?


----------



## RoyalSpirit




----------



## spidy1

What, you don't tan your cheeks?


----------



## Chadwick

I am a master of camouflage, you cannot find me!


----------



## Goatzrule

And pose.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I see the light, and it hurts my eyes


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## Chadwick

Background deer: I like Doritos better!


----------



## Goatzrule

Background deer: Don't do it,


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## spidy1

Hay, look mom, a mobile ladder!!!


----------



## cher1190

4seasonsfarm said:


> C
> View attachment 65451
> caption this!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


It's my Mini-me......


----------



## cher1190

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 74162


Hold on we still have to make up a great show stopper....


----------



## cher1190

aceofspades said:


> Rules are simple post a goofy picture and other players post funny captions to go with it.
> OK read set GO
> View attachment 65440


Well maybel what ya think? I done bought us a house.....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 74162


Just a lil bit more and I will reach!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Just a little more.


----------



## spidy1

Here's another one


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Mine, mine, my bunny. Now step away from me and the bunny


----------



## Goatzrule

why do you have fur and I don't?


----------



## Trickyroo

spidy1 said:


> Hay, look mom, a mobile ladder!!!


Tell me more about my eyes &#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Caption this


----------



## Trickyroo

Dont hate me cause I'm beautiful


----------



## Goatzrule

I didnt do it


----------



## goatygirl

December in the chair.


----------



## Goatzrule

someone had to sit in it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## Trickyroo

"My name's Flappers , and i just wanted to let you know , i farted"


----------



## Trickyroo

Claire


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> "My name's Flappers , and i just wanted to let you know , i farted"


BAHAHAH!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: hahah!!! Oh man!! That was a good one Laura! I'll have to tell Julie that one! She'll love it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Claire


Did YOU take my cookie???


----------



## goatygirl

The names Bond James Bond


----------



## goathiker

What cheesy grin?


----------



## goatygirl

this is from the last spring.


----------



## margaret

Trickyroo said:


> "My name's Flappers , and i just wanted to let you know , i farted"


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## spidy1

FOOOOOD, FOOD, food! Food? LOL!!


----------



## milkmaid

*poking out of the window of the equine barber shop* "Are my bangs even?"


----------



## Trickyroo

Miss Pollyanna Pollywog


----------



## Goatzrule

Im sorry did i awake you


----------



## spidy1

Here's a few...


----------



## Trickyroo

First picture.
Im waiting for mom to come home from food shopping , she always gets me treats  While I'm waiting , i like to work on my tan .


----------



## RoyalSpirit

This one should be easy,


----------

